
AMD Ryzen-Powered Raspberry Pi Rival Uses Radeon Vega Graphics – Tom's Hardware - rbanffy
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/axiomtek-capa13r-amd-ryzen-radeon-vega-raspberry-pi
======
ksaj
There are so many SOC boards that pretend that they are Raspberry Pi rivals.
If they are double the price, and consume more than twice the power (the one
listed takes 12V instead of 5V power supply), and more than double the
footprint size in area (same length, almost triple the width), then _of
course_ they will have better performance for those things that aren't even
Raspberry Pi targets. They are not rivals because they aren't even directed at
the same market.

There are many actual rivals, in the same price range, in the same performance
range, same power economy, same relative footprint size, targeting the same
audience. But this one isn't one.

Having said all that, I might actually get one if the price is reasonable.

